# gibt es eine teleskopfliegenrute?



## wishmaster (13. April 2006)

ist eventuell eine ganz blöde frage, aber gibt es eigendlich eine teleskopfliegenrute?


----------



## roffelos (13. April 2006)

*AW: gibt es eine teleskopfliegenrute?*

Ich weiss es zwar nicht 100%-ig aber ich würde mal glauben das es keine gibt!
Ich denke mal das eine Tele-Fliegenrute auch garnicht so funktionieren würde wie eine Fliegenrute.#c

MFG
Thomas


----------



## Bondex (13. April 2006)

*AW: gibt es eine teleskopfliegenrute?*

Do definitiv gibt es Telefliegenruten. Shakespeare hatte mal eine Glasgerte im Sortiment. Gibt´s sicher auch von anderen Firmen. Vielleicht auch von DAM und Balzer aus den 80er Jahren als Teleruten noch in waren, könne ich mir vorstellen
oder schaut einfach mal hier

http://www.polarisationsbrillen.de/ebay/images/shimano/tele-fly.jpg


----------



## schwedenklausi (13. April 2006)

*AW: gibt es eine teleskopfliegenrute?*

Ich habe eine Tele geschenkt bekommen.werde später die Daten dieser Rute einstellen.
schwedenklausi


----------



## AGV Furrer (13. April 2006)

*AW: gibt es eine teleskopfliegenrute?*

Hallo wishmaster,
es gab früher Tele-Fliegenruten von DAM und Shakespeare die allerdings nicht wirklich brauchbar waren.
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere habe ich auch auf der ANSPO vor 2 Jahren derartige Ruten bei SHIMANO gesehen, bin mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher.

Denke du mußt einfach mal intensiv google´n.


----------



## Tisie (13. April 2006)

*AW: gibt es eine teleskopfliegenrute?*

Hallo,

schau mal hier: Shimano EXAGE STC FLY ... aber möchtest Du wirklich eine Teleskop-Fliegenrute?

Das Problem dabei ist, daß die großen und bekannten Fliegenruten-Hersteller keine Teleruten entwickeln und produzieren. Die konzentrieren sich alle auf mehrteilige Steckruten und da gibt es schon sehr anständige Ruten für relativ kleines Geld (150-200€), z.B. die TFO Professional Serie. Daran hast Du auf jeden Fall mehr Freude, als an einer Teleskop-Fliegenrute.

Wenn es Dir auf ein Transportmaß im "Westentaschenformat" ankommt, dann wäre vielleicht die Exori Majestic Fly etwas für Dich ... 9-teilig und mit einer Transportlänge von unter 40cm.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## schwedenklausi (13. April 2006)

*AW: gibt es eine teleskopfliegenrute?*

Meine Fliegenrute:
Shakespeaere Noris
Voyaeur Fly
Length 2,4 m AFTMA 6
Transportlänge :42 cm
schwedenklausi


----------



## wishmaster (13. April 2006)

*AW: gibt es eine teleskopfliegenrute?*

Vielen Dank an euch alle.
Ich habe zwei interessante Reiseruten bei ebay im Auge. Drückt mir die Daumen. Wenn ich eine bekommen habe, schreibe ich es sofort.


----------



## hauki (13. April 2006)

*AW: gibt es eine teleskopfliegenrute?*

Es gibt sogar Tele-Fliegenruten, die super sophisticated sind ;-)
Sollen angeblich sehr gut sein, konnte das selber aber bisher nicht überprüfen. Ich habe nur mal eine in der Vitrine gesehen. Das ist schon was anderes als Balzer, DAM & Co - sicher aber auch vom Preis.

Siehe hier (Seite auf italienisch)
http://www.flyfishingpalu.com/Particolari teleregolabili.htm

TL
/hauki


----------



## felix181 (13. April 2006)

*AW: gibt es eine teleskopfliegenrute?*



			
				hauki schrieb:
			
		

> Sollen angeblich sehr gut sein, konnte das selber aber bisher nicht überprüfen. Ich habe nur mal eine in der Vitrine gesehen.
> Siehe hier (Seite auf italienisch)
> http://www.flyfishingpalu.com/Particolari teleregolabili.htm
> 
> ...


Ich habe so eine Rute schon einmal geworfen - ist wirklich phänomenal, dass eine Teleskoprute solche Qualitäten aufweist. Trotzdem würde ich eine 4 oder 5 teilige Rute vorziehen...


----------



## Dani_CH (13. April 2006)

*AW: gibt es eine teleskopfliegenrute?*

hi,

im prinzip hab ich nichts gegen Teleruten- was die transportmöglichkeit anbelangt....

Aber meine Meinung ist ganz klar die: Lass es zumindest bei der Fliegengerte definitiv sein. Sollte der Transport das Problemsein, gibts "Traveller-Sets" mit extrem kurzen Transportlängen.

Die Aktion ist bestimmt um Längen besser- und das ist ja gerade beim Flugangeln entscheidend.

Gruss aus der Schweiz

Dani


----------



## Gray Ghost (13. April 2006)

*AW: gibt es eine teleskopfliegenrute?*

Dürkopp hatte vor 2-3 Jahren mal eine im Katalog. Ich hatte sie mal im Laden
in der Hand, die Rute machte einen erstaunlich soliden Eindruck.
Geworfen habe ich sie allerdings nicht.

Lutz


----------



## t.z. (13. April 2006)

*AW: gibt es eine teleskopfliegenrute?*

Natürlich gibt es auch Telekop Fliegenruten. Insgesamt ein nur sehr wenig verfolgtes Konzept. Es gibt wohl zwei Beweggründe für sine solche Fertigungsweise - Transportlänge oder eben die Möglichkeit verschiedene Rutenlängen mit ein und der selben Angel zu fischen.

Das zweitere ist natürlich sehr interessant. Dazu gibt es verschiedene Ansätze. Guckst du mal hier:
http://www.petitjean.ch/eng/MPRod/default.asp
http://www.marchbrown.com/

Eine richtige Teleskoprute wird von Francesco Palu aus Italien gefertigt. http://www.flyfishingpalu.com/ (oops - hatte hauki schon geschrieben)

Gatti, ebenfalls Italien http://www.gatti-flyrods.it/tele.html

In Frankreich findet man http://www.jacky-boileau.com/ und http://www.launstorfer.com/

Viel Spass beim stöbern.


----------



## t.z. (13. April 2006)

*AW: gibt es eine teleskopfliegenrute?*



			
				Dani_CH schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> im prinzip hab ich nichts gegen Teleruten- was die transportmöglichkeit anbelangt....
> 
> ...



aha - hast du schon mal welche gefischt? Würde mich interessieren.


----------



## zanderzocker1 (13. April 2006)

*AW: gibt es eine teleskopfliegenrute?*

ja dsa gibts die von shimano dier is im askari drin


----------



## Dani_CH (13. April 2006)

*AW: gibt es eine teleskopfliegenrute?*

jo genau- ich hab die von Askari gefischt- aber nur einmal. Aus Transportgründen hab ich dieselbige erstanden- bin aber mit der Aktion völlig unzufrieden.

Es lässt sich eben nicht vergleichen- wenn man es mit den "klassischen Steckruten " vergleicht- und ich bin mir ziemlich wie ein Anfänger damit vorgekommen.

Natürlich ist es warscheinlich die fehlende Routine mit der Rute- aber eben- wenn man das andere kennt...

Nichts desto trotz- die Qualität der Shimano ist unbestritten- was die verarbeitung anbelangt- aber ans Wurfverhalten kann sie aus physikalischen Gründen nicht anknüpfen.

Gruss Dani


----------



## t.z. (14. April 2006)

*AW: gibt es eine teleskopfliegenrute?*



			
				Dani_CH schrieb:
			
		

> jo genau- ich hab die von Askari gefischt- aber nur einmal. Aus Transportgründen hab ich dieselbige erstanden- bin aber mit der Aktion völlig unzufrieden.
> 
> Es lässt sich eben nicht vergleichen- wenn man es mit den "klassischen Steckruten " vergleicht- und ich bin mir ziemlich wie ein Anfänger damit vorgekommen.
> 
> ...


Immerhin. Also das hat physikalische Gründe. Erklär mir da Bitte einmal genauer. Finde ich sehr interessant.


----------

